# Taurus Model 66



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been looking at buying my first handgun, and originally looked at buying a semi-auto , but have started thinking about maybe getting a revolver chambered in .357 mag. The gun will be used mostly at the range, but will also be carried for a few days every year during deer season.

What are your guys opinions of the Model 66? Legally, I can hunt with a 4 inch barrel, but since I only intend to carry a few days a year, I don't think the 6 inch barrel would be a big issue. One of the features that attracted me to this gun is the 7 shot capacity (always nice to have a little more).

Is there a different gun that you suggest I take a look at instead of the Taurus? Cost is an issue with me, which is one reason I looked towards the Taurus in the first place.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would highly recommend the Ruger GP-100 in the 4" or 6" model. You might have to wait a little longer but it would be a one time purchase and last you a life time. It can also take all the .357's you may wish to shoot. I would get the 4" for packing or the 6" for hunting. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

*Taurus 66*

The model 66 is a great gun for your purposes. If you are able to handle it you might want to try a 44mag first. Otherwise the 66 is a perfect choice.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Taurus 66 is a fine gun for a first time shooter. Get comfortable with it by shooting light .38 loads (wadcutters or similar) for a while before moving up in power.

*DO NOT* buy a .44 Magnum for a first gun. Your shooting skills may never recover. A .44 Mag is for very experienced shooters, not novices.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

*Great gun for the money*

I have 2 of them, one I had purchased new & the second came in a his & hers .357 / .38 spcl package deal. I would be able to be persuaded to sell one with a little arm twisting for $275 shipped/insured FFL to FFL.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mach One Man said:


> I have 2 of them, one I had purchased new & the second came in a his & hers .357 / .38 spcl package deal. I would be able to be persuaded to sell one with a little arm twisting for $275 shipped/insured FFL to FFL.


Umm...if I had the money at the moment, you probably wouldn't own the .357 any longer  Do you take bi-weekly payments?? :anim_lol:

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

I have the money. Lets talk about it _ am looking for a stainless 66. _


----------



## Ron Horvath (Apr 10, 2008)

*Taurus 66*

I had a Colt Pyhton for 40 years until it was stolen,I replaced it with a Taurus 66,and I think I shoot better. Also like the 7 shots.Both were 6 inch.


----------



## Thayer (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll second that recomendation!


----------



## EPWrangler (Mar 14, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> The Taurus 66 is a fine gun for a first time shooter. Get comfortable with it by shooting light .38 loads (wadcutters or similar) for a while before moving up in power.
> 
> *DO NOT* buy a .44 Magnum for a first gun. Your shooting skills may never recover. A .44 Mag is for very experienced shooters, not novices.


Actually, a 44 mag with 44 special loads is a pussy cat to shoot.


----------



## DKA (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a model 66 and love it, also love the lifetime warranty.brokenimage


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

EPWrangler said:


> Actually, a 44 mag with 44 special loads is a pussy cat to shoot.


And absolutely huge for its power level.


----------



## GB2008 (May 23, 2008)

Skippy783
The model 66 is a nice gun, mines blued, with a 4 in. barrel. I bought it about a year ago &have put many rounds through it, from mild to hot loads, without any issues at all. It's gone camping, hunting, and fishing with me. I think it's a good choice 

Take care
GB


----------

